# why pastry chefs use their own name to name their pastry shop/bakery?



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

like....

pierre herme, francois payard, Fauchon, thierry, thomas haas, jacques genin, Sadaharu Aoki and other names

is it just easier to use their own name because it complicated to think of a name or is it just a marketing/business tactic?


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

So they dont get lost going to work?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

So they know who to blame if they fail/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Kippers said:


> So they dont get lost going to work?


haha... thats funny .. I guess they focus all their memory skills to remembering how to make pastries  .... if they add the memory of the name of their shop is just an overload and could lose everything 


berndy said:


> So they know who to blame if they fail/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


that is a sad thing  .... it basically a double edge sword, it can either hit or fall back on them


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Sorry, I forgot to mention that they also need the name of the person they have to write a bonus check out to if the business is a successful one/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

If you know good pastry and the chefs that make it, having their name on the shop is the best marketing you could ask for.


----------

